# Grassy sound....



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished grassy sound on Sunday. Not even the crabs were bitin'. Fsihed the incoming tide. Lots of grass and seaweed.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

that sucks


----------

